# Uber car inspection form



## Uberalex23 (Jan 18, 2015)

I drive 2013 chevy sonic and I just went 15 miles out of my way for a free uber car inspection since it had expired a few days ago. Upon arrival i meet these 2 overweight individuals who know nothing about cars. They tell me that my car passed everything except my left front and back tire tread is to low. Which is somewhat strange because they're both on one side. I take a look myself and 4 of my tires don't look any different. They told be to get new tires and they will pass me. I only have 35 thousand miles on my car and my tires can easily get at least another 15k. I ask them if it would be okay if i go to a reputable body shop for a second opinion and they said, go ahead but we will report that you failed a test to uber. I said okay and off i went to minekee bodyshop.
That placed ended up charging me 20 dollars but they said all my tires are okay and i passed a test without any problems. I submitted this form to uber and it is now pending.
Has anyone failed Uber inspection at uber location and passed at the regular body shop before without any work being done to the vehicle? What would be the likely outcome?


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

Uberalex23 said:


> I drive 2013 chevy sonic and I just went 15 miles out of my way for a free uber car inspection since it had expired a few days ago. Upon arrival i meet these 2 overweight individuals who know nothing about cars. They tell me that my car passed everything except my left front and back tire tread is to low. Which is somewhat strange because they're both on one side. I take a look myself and 4 of my tires don't look any different. They told be to get new tires and they will pass me. I only have 35 thousand miles on my car and my tires can easily get at least another 15k. I ask them if it would be okay if i go to a reputable body shop for a second opinion and they said, go ahead but we will report that you failed a test to uber. I said okay and off i went to minekee bodyshop.
> That placed ended up charging me 20 dollars but they said all my tires are okay and i passed a test without any problems. I submitted this form to uber and it is now pending.
> Has anyone failed Uber inspection at uber location and passed at the regular body shop before without any work being done to the vehicle? What would be the likely outcome?


I went to Über's choice for the inspection. A Firestone. Paid my $20. Took the picture, sent it in. There was no ticker tape parade, no sports equipment endorsements..nothing. But I got the Über job.


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

sarah ava said:


> Some rules of uber is strick like Car Inspection.


I understand that they want the safest vehicle for their fleet. Remember when you were a kid, and your friend had a less than safe car? I was a little worried back then..your pax shouldn't be afraid.


----------



## Robert John Spitzer (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't think it was necessary to throw in the term "overweight"....they may not know anything about cars but to attack their physical description is BS. I'm 260 pounds and an ASE certified mechanic....yes I'm overweight and don't claim to be an expert on everything. Sorry you had a bad experience with the inspection.


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

Robert John Spitzer said:


> I don't think it was necessary to throw in the term "overweight"....they may not know anything about cars but to attack their physical description is BS. I'm 260 pounds and an ASE certified mechanic....yes I'm overweight and don't claim to be an expert on everything. Sorry you had a bad experience with the inspection.


I'm not overweight..I'm horizontally challenged for my height


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Unreal.


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Unreal.


What does that mean?? Unreal?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

DrivingMyJalopy said:


> What does that mean?? Unreal?


Figure it out.


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Figure it out.


This is what 'outside' looks like. Go and explore it..there's the door.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Uberalex23 said:


> uber car inspection


I guess it all depends where you drive ... there are no Uber inspections in Austin (yet). And while I drive a 2016 Lux car, there are people driving old cop cars here ... and one person was even driving a 2-door mini, had Uber staff even bothered to look at the car, obviously it wouldn't have been approved. But in the case of the 2-door mini guy, he simply uploaded a pic of a 4-door mini and was approved ... until a pax complained. But Austin just passed a new TNC ordinance that requires a 20-point vehicle inspection from state licensed centers ... so the POS cars that are running around town on X may be toast soon


----------



## Sean76 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yea the inspection is a money scam. I never took my car to any of their "sponsored to take your money" recommended shops... I submitted my inspection after a certified Mercedes Benz mechanic completed it. If they don't accept it, that's Ubers problem, as a sub contractor, and not an employee, you DO NOT have to take your car to their sponsored shops......speak to a lawyer for god sakes.......legalzoom is free!


----------

